# Bottling into old beer bottles



## Fly*guy (Feb 2, 2009)

Has anyone tried bottling your wines in old beer bottles (375ml)? or new ones for that matter?

Neck size seems to be the same size as far as using corks is concerned, but I have heard that they may break easier then a true wine bottle... I'd appreciate any thoughts on this one


----------



## Wade E (Feb 2, 2009)

Please do not cork a beer bottle. there have been a few people who severed nerves and or tendons either corking or uncorking. Get yourself a beer capper if you want to do this, they are very cheap and so are the caps.


----------



## Fly*guy (Feb 2, 2009)

But will the beer Capper still allow me to keep the wines for extended aging periods?


----------



## Wade E (Feb 2, 2009)

I have beer in my cellar that is 3 years old and tastes better today then it ever did. It wont let it age like a cork will so I would bulk age before hand, a wine bottle and cork are better IMO though.


----------



## Bert (Feb 2, 2009)

Please do not cork beer or soda bottles, the necks are notmade strong enough for that...I have used beer and soda bottles with crown caps with some early drinking wine cooler types of wines and that worked out very nicely....


----------



## whino-wino (Feb 2, 2009)

I just want to point out that it is just as dangerous to put a cork into a wine bottle that is supposed to take a screw cap. Just like the soda and beer bottles these are not made to handle a cork.


----------



## PolishWineP (Feb 3, 2009)

And in case anyone didn't hear the message, Safety First! Please do not cork any bottle that was not created for a cork. We want all of our wine makers safe and happy. Blood does not go well in wines!


----------



## Fly*guy (Feb 3, 2009)

thanks, sounds like I got the answer I thought I might.


----------



## whino-wino (Feb 3, 2009)

PolishWineP said:


> Blood does not go well in wines!




Actually, though I've never tried it, blood is listed in several of my winemaking books as a fining agent.


----------



## hannabarn (Feb 4, 2009)

whino-wino said:


> PolishWineP said:
> 
> 
> > Blood does not go well in wines!
> ...






See?? There goes the "no cork" theory!!!!!!!!


----------

